# Will these work with my setup?



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

I have an '06 with stock headers and an SLP LM1 catback. I am wondering if these will bolt up to what I have now or if I would need anything else. Thanks.

Pace Setter 82-1165 2005-06 GTO 6.0L Off-Road Mid-Pipes - eBay (item 310282258446 end time Jan-22-11 05:52:17 PST)


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think Pacesetter mids only bolt to their headers. I do know JBAs are designed to work on factory setups. I'm using JBA myself.


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

I was afraid of that. the only other ones I found on eBay anyway are like 350$ or so, JBA I think. I thought I would be able to find cheaper ones somewhere, I just want a pair to mes around with. Even used ones would be ok, if someone wants to get rid of a set.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

local muffler shop should get anything to fit, might require some cutting though


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

freeze916 said:


> I was afraid of that. the only other ones I found on eBay anyway are like 350$ or so, JBA I think. I thought I would be able to find cheaper ones somewhere, I just want a pair to mes around with. Even used ones would be ok, if someone wants to get rid of a set.


JBA catless mids are like $150 from Maryland Speed.


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> JBA catless mids are like $150 from Maryland Speed.


Checking there now, thanks.


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> JBA catless mids are like $150 from Maryland Speed.


They are more like $250, but I guess that is as cheap as they get. Will most exhaust shops make them or is there a legality issue? I have a lift at home and can install them on my own, maybe they will make them if they take them back off before I take the car, and I can just put them back on later?


----------

